# Luffa scrub bar



## bombus (Sep 27, 2010)

I know that I have to soak the luffah to get it to round out the shape, but
do I dry it completely before pouring soap over it? Will the slice float in the
soap if it is dry? Somewhere I read that it should be damp. Any tips?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 27, 2010)

I weighed out some distilled water and then added the correct amount of water to it. Then I soaked the luffa and popped it into a pringles can. I poured CP soap over it. When I tried cutting it afterwards, the soap kept breaking off. So I don't know if I should have dried it or not.

I used the preserved water and soaked sponges in it, set the sponges in the mold damp and poured MP soap over it. Those soaps turned out great. It's just my opinion but I think damp luffa in MP would be okay.

But I could be wrong so I guess I didn't really answer your question. Hopefully someone with experience will step in and correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Oct 17, 2010)

This is a very good question that I'd be interested in what others have to say too, so I'm giving it a bump.  I haven't made loofah soaps in a long time...they're on my list of things to do...but everything else seems to keep bumping it further down the list.....


----------



## newgirl (Oct 19, 2010)

there is a great youtube video on this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0UI31Vi5EQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0UI31Vi5EQ[/ame]


----------



## tespring (Oct 31, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I weighed out some distilled water and then added the correct amount of water to it. Then I soaked the luffa and popped it into a pringles can. I poured CP soap over it. When I tried cutting it afterwards, the soap kept breaking off. So I don't know if I should have dried it or not.
> 
> wrong.



Hazel, how about cutting the soap in one inch pieces before you put them into the pringle can after you have soaked them? If you leave some small spaces between them, that might keep them from crumbling off.  I havent tried this yet, but it sounds like fun.


----------



## llineb (Nov 1, 2010)

I find it easier to get the soap to adhere to the loofah if it is a little damp.  i also spray it with alcohol before pouring in the soap.  i was having trouble with the loofah floating to the top in a loaf soap and it was hard to cut.  i now cut the loofah in slices before making the soap.  I bought these round 3 inch deep single silicone molds from wholesalesuppliesplus.com and i make the soap in these.  i like them because they a symmetrical and not tapered like the muffin molds.  i first pour a small layer of colored soap and let it set up almost all the way and then pour a clear layer over the rest.  this keeps the loofah from floating to the top.  I make a peppermint loofah scrub and it's pink and clear with pink glitter.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 2, 2010)

When I made these in the past, I used a dry louffa & misted it heavy  with alcohol.

I have seen more than one louffa soap grow visible mold sitting in the soap dish... just something to think about.


----------



## bombus (Nov 2, 2010)

whoa- Tabitha- never considered that. Yuck!

Thanks all for your input!

Here's what I ended up doing: I used the 6-cavity round silicone molds from
WSP. I melted my base in a 4-cup pyrex measuring cup, then put my still- 
damp 7/8 inch slice into the melted soap a couple at a time. I pushed them
down to release the air bubbles, then removed them with a fork and put one
in each mold. I only filled each one half full the first pour, and didn't have any
trouble with floating. Then I sprayed alcohol good for the second half. 
I think that coating the luffa first helped, and no bubbles in the top layer.

Now I will cross my fingers on the mold.


----------

